# Probably best left to the ladies.



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm 45, and I had a total hysterectomy almost 2 years ago that put me into a surgical menopause. It really hasn't been bad..occassional hot flashes is all I really get. I cannot do any form of hormone therapy, natural or otherwise due to having had breast cancer 11 years ago. 
To combat the usual post-menopausal vaginal dryness,(can I say that here?) :shrug: , I've been using a 400 mg vitamine E capsule inserted vaginally once weekly. (My GYN suggested that.) It works fairly well, but I was curious as to the possibility of other natural, hormone-free methods of dealing with it. Anyone have any experience or suggestions to offer?
Thanks!


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm 22 and I have vaginal dryness, it's one of the weird genetic problems with our family.

Drink at least 8 glasses of water a day and it helps with it. When I'm dehydrated I get dry everywhere.

Er...hope this won't sound strange.

If you have this problem during marriage time *cough* there is always lubrication. I found the best one is Target's own brand of lubrication, it's pretty cheap also (under 2 bucks). I have heard something called Astroglide is also very good, but I haven't used it. 

Bag balm is also good at helping me combat the dryness down there too. Soft gel acidiphoulus is very good there too. It can be inserted and melts, it helps get all the balance good down there again.

I hope this helps!

Katrina


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

largentdepoche said:


> I'm 22 and I have vaginal dryness, it's one of the weird genetic problems with our family.
> 
> Drink at least 8 glasses of water a day and it helps with it. When I'm dehydrated I get dry everywhere.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the suggestions. 
I do need to drink more water. I rarely feel thirsty and more often than not I have to force myself to drink anything. Strange huh? I wonder if that is just a habit? :shrug: I will make more of an effort to try though, especially if it helps with this problem. 
We definitely use the lubricant. (I should own stock.  )
I'm particularly interested in the idea of the acidopholus soft gels. where do you purchase them?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Astroglide works well, thanks for telling me about Vitamin E!


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Dona,

I had a total hysterectomy at age 34 (more than a few years ago, I'm now 48) and ran into the same problem. Drinking water helps, but also taking the vit. E and omega 3 oils by mouth also helps. I've found that over time it has balanced out and it's not much of a problem anymore. For the occassional dryness we also use the lubricant but it's rare that we need it anymore. Sometimes taking a bit more time helps as well.  

Nance


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

thequeensblessing said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions.
> I do need to drink more water. I rarely feel thirsty and more often than not I have to force myself to drink anything. Strange huh? I wonder if that is just a habit? :shrug: I will make more of an effort to try though, especially if it helps with this problem.
> We definitely use the lubricant. (I should own stock.  )
> I'm particularly interested in the idea of the acidopholus soft gels. where do you purchase them?


Sure!

I hate drinking water LOL! I only drink the water in Finland..it tastes better. I think it has less junk than GA water.

http://www.naturesbounty.com/pages/products.aspx?PID=11&PPID=7&HCID=3

Here is where I got the softgels. You can put 2 up there 2x a day and it helps with the yeast or whatever imbalances. It really helps me with the lubrication problem too.

Kat


----------

